# Kann man mit Python, putty aufrufen aber im hintergrund laufen lassen ?



## Code46 (13. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,

Habe da mal eine frage, undzwar moechte ich gerne in meinem program das mit python geschrieben wurde mit putty, was aber im hintergrund laufen soll,verbinden.

Wenn ihr mir weiter helfen koenntet wuerde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

schau dir mal PLINK an http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
Das ist ein Command Line Interface um Putty Verbindungen zu verwalten / starten / stoppen.

Gruß Tom


----------

